# Cold Weather Warriors-A Quick Winter Cigar Story



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

For some crazy reason, my brother and I decided it'd be a great idea to get outside tonight, enjoy the clear winter sky, and partake in some bourbon and sticks. It is only 16 degrees outside, but something about it just seemed right. We got out there, lit up, and thoroughly enjoyed each others company. The sky looked amazing and the silence was very tranquil. Overall it was an awesome night.

So this thread goes out to all the cold weather warriors out there who like to get out in the elements and enjoy the wonders of winter. Please feel free to post your own stories and pictures here as well!

My Selection Of The Night


Best Part Of A Snowy Table? It Keeps Your Drink Chilled Without Watering It Down :lol:


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Dude, your a better man than me!


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

dj1340 said:


> Dude, your a better man than me!


:lol:

I don't know about that! Maybe a dumber man! It was cold out there, but it was really nice at the same time. I definitely enjoyed it!


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

Cheers to ya! I had one the other day when it was about 5 out. I had to hide in my tractor for half of it though!

-10 today with wind chill around -35...thought about trying to set some kind of a record but I kinda like having all 10 of my fingers.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Must be that sweet beard that keeps you warm!


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Joe Bonzo said:


> Cheers to ya! I had one the other day when it was about 5 out. I had to hide in my tractor for half of it though!
> 
> -10 today with wind chill around -35...thought about trying to set some kind of a record but I kinda like having all 10 of my fingers.


-35?!?! I don't blame ya in avoiding that cold! That's insane! :faint2:



Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Must be that sweet beard that keeps you warm!


Thanks for rep'in the beard haha. It does help during the winter months I must say! It definitely helped me out tonight! That and the bourbon! :new_all_coholic:


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

When we had the Polar Vortex and were in the single digits for a couple of weeks, I managed to do one or two cigars outside. I didn't have any buddies to smoke with except my dogs...they both wanted back in the house within 5 minutes. I have decided that if it's below 25 I won't go outside.


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

I feel you guys! This winter has been nasty. Of the five cigars I've had all winter, two have been ice fishing, two were this last weekend when it finally got up to 30F, and the other was in my dad's garage. It's been miserably cold for so long I can't remember what summertime feels like! My beer coat protects me when ice fishing, maybe a little bit of liquor wouldn't be such a bad idea next time I'm on the back deck...


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

Joe Bonzo said:


> Cheers to ya! I had one the other day when it was about 5 out. I had to hide in my tractor for half of it though!
> 
> -10 today with wind chill around -35...thought about trying to set some kind of a record but I kinda like having all 10 of my fingers.


Yep.. And it did get that low today... Looking at my phone its -33 out here is MT... The wifey and I smoked a cigar last night.. Of course we sat in the junker car, with our little heater plugged in! -11 when we went out to smoke... But it was a good time with just the Wifey and I bsing and what not...


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

You're not alone brother. In my family its tradition to smoke in the snow every Christmas Eve and New Year's Eve.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

04EDGE40 said:


> I feel you guys! This winter has been nasty. Of the five cigars I've had all winter, two have been ice fishing, two were this last weekend when it finally got up to 30F, and the other was in my dad's garage. It's been miserably cold for so long I can't remember what summertime feels like! My beer coat protects me when ice fishing, maybe a little bit of liquor wouldn't be such a bad idea next time I'm on the back deck...


First off, you can't fish without a cigar. It's damn near a crime and total bad luck to not have a stogie with your poll  And next time you're out in the cold I highly recommend some high octane alcohol to help keep you warm. That was Wild Turkey rare breed last night. 105 proof :thumb:



Hubby said:


> Yep.. And it did get that low today... Looking at my phone its -33 out here is MT... The wifey and I smoked a cigar last night.. Of course we sat in the junker car, with our little heater plugged in! -11 when we went out to smoke... But it was a good time with just the Wifey and I bsing and what not...


You're story is awesome man. I am jealous for 2 reasons. 1 being that your wife will smoke with you and 2 being that you have a junker car to smoke in! I would love to see the beauty! (I'm talking about the car, not your wife :laugh: )


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Regiampiero said:


> You're not alone brother. In my family its tradition to smoke in the snow every Christmas Eve and New Year's Eve.


That's awesome! I see that much like me last night, you found out about natures true intended purpose of snow. To chill your drinks


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Branzig said:


> That's awesome! I see that much like me last night, you found out about natures true intended purpose of snow. To chill your drinks


Yup! We've been doing this for years. Why dilute your drink with ice when you got snow covered cars?!


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Hubby said:


> Yep.. And it did get that low today... Looking at my phone its -33 out here is MT... The wifey and I smoked a cigar last night.. Of course we sat in the junker car, with our little heater plugged in! -11 when we went out to smoke... But it was a good time with just the Wifey and I bsing and what not...


I'll take that weather any day in the winter! Here in Michigan we haven't seen temperatures above 0-19 for more than one day since December.


----------



## Chilone (Dec 11, 2013)

Btubes18 said:


> I have decided that if it's below 25 I won't go outside.


Yeah, 20's my limit at night, although last weekend it was about 15 on my deck with full, bright sunshine and I was quite comfortable. Also I can have hot coffee for a bit, then ice coffee


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Chilone said:


> Yeah, 20's my limit at night, although last weekend it was about 15 on my deck with full, bright sunshine and I was quite comfortable. Also I can have hot coffee for a bit, then ice coffee


That sounds beautiful!

There is a spot I like to go hike in the winter, the trees full of snow and the rock faces frozen and glowing. If the skies are clear and if you're brave enough to face the night, seeing a sunset out there is truly amazing. I often pack in a pipe or stogie with me, try to get to the top of one of the rock faces, and watch the sun go down. If it warms up a bit in the next couple weeks and the snow sticks around, I will have to get out there and get some pictures for this thread! :smoke:


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Branzig said:


> First off, *you can't fish without a cigar*. It's damn near a crime and total bad luck to not have a stogie with your poll  And next time you're out in the cold I highly recommend some high octane alcohol to help keep you warm. That was Wild Turkey rare breed last night. 105 proof :thumb:


I concur! When ice fishing I always take a cigar with me. In the summer when I head out bass fishing I typically take something small with me in the morning, but when the action gets hot it's hard to both smoke and fish at the same time. But I'm a Busch Light guy (not ashamed either!), especially ice fishing. You just plunk it into the snow and it's always ice cold. I like whiskeys, but if I drank whiskey like I drink beer during fishing it wouldn't be pretty!
:new_all_coholic:


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

I like cold weather. Here's a pic of lake Michigan in the winter. This was taken laying down on the ice and looking toward the horizon.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

04EDGE40 said:


> In the summer when I head out bass fishing I typically take something small with me in the morning, but when the action gets hot it's hard to both smoke and fish at the same time.


The main river here is infested with Smallies, all the trout fisherman hate it but I go down and clean up! They aren't going away, so mine as well embrace the good fishin! I always take a "budget" cigar with me because there has been more than a couple times where I hooked into something a little bigger than I thought I would in that river and the cigar went straight in the drink :lol:


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Branzig said:


> That sounds beautiful!
> 
> There is a spot I like to go hike in the winter, the trees full of snow and the rock faces frozen and glowing. If the skies are clear and if you're brave enough to face the night, seeing a sunset out there is truly amazing. I often pack in a pipe or stogie with me, try to get to the top of one of the rock faces, and watch the sun go down. If it warms up a bit in the next couple weeks and the snow sticks around, I will have to get out there and get some pictures for this thread! :smoke:


I'd love to see those pictures. One of my buddies from way back in high school works for Microsoft (on the Halo games for all you video game junkies!) and lives out in Washington. He flew my buddy Phil out to see him and they saw DMB play at the Gorge. I about crapped when I saw the pictures. Dave is an incredible show (I've taken many a Dave-hater to see his shows and they all come back blown away, so don't hate until you see it) and the Gorge is one of my dream destinations. If you've seen any shows there you're a lucky dog! Washington is beautiful. Indiana... well it doesn't get much more boring!


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

@Emperor Zurg

Wowie! That's a gorgeous shot man!

Glad to see there are so many Puffer's who like to get out and brave the winter! I get cabin fever to easily. Gotta get out there and enjoy, even if it makes you a little miserable at times... :laugh:


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

04EDGE40 said:


> I'd love to see those pictures. One of my buddies from way back in high school works for Microsoft (on the Halo games for all you video game junkies!) and lives out in Washington. He flew my buddy Phil out to see him and they saw DMB play at the Gorge. I about crapped when I saw the pictures. Dave is an incredible show (I've taken many a Dave-hater to see his shows and they all come back blown away, so don't hate until you see it) and the Gorge is one of my dream destinations. If you've seen any shows there you're a lucky dog! Washington is beautiful. Indiana... well it doesn't get much more boring!


I have seen maybe 10 or so concerts there. I agree it is beautiful! I wonder if we were at the same show! I have seen DMB there 2 times!

Lets see.... I have seen The White Stripes, The Cure, Peal Jam 2 times, Black Sabbath, The Dead with the Alman Bros Band, Sasquatch festival 3 times...all at the Gorge in George. Great venue. :dude:


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Emperor Zurg said:


> I like cold weather. Here's a pic of lake Michigan in the winter. This was taken laying down on the ice and looking toward the horizon.


Now that's cool!


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Branzig said:


> I have seen maybe 10 or so concerts there. I agree it is beautiful! I wonder if we were at the same show! I have seen DMB there 2 times!
> 
> Lets see.... I have seen The White Stripes, The Cure, Peal Jam 2 times, Black Sabbath, The Dead with the Alman Bros Band, Sasquatch festival 3 times...all at the Gorge in George. Great venue. :dude:


Alright I officially hate you now ha. You are one lucky guy! Klipsch (Deer Creek) brings in some great concerts, but it's not the prettiest venue. For some reason I've never liked Eddie Vedder's voice (I've got weird criteria), but I'd still see Pearl Jam out there if I had the chance! My top destinations right now to see a show are Red Rocks, the Gorge, and Alpine (my bro has been there several times).


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I love winter but this is one of the coldest I can remember ,,I have a couple of big buddy heaters in the garage and its pretty comfortable but this year it got down to 10degrees in the garage.. Anyway glad you enjoyed your time out..


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Emperor Zurg said:


> I like cold weather. Here's a pic of lake Michigan in the winter. This was taken laying down on the ice and looking toward the horizon.


Gorgeous picture. What kind of camera setup you got?

Anyway, how are you guys not tempted to rush smoking your cigar in this cold weather?


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Gorgeous picture. What kind of camera setup you got?
> 
> Anyway, how are you guys not tempted to rush smoking your cigar in this cold weather?


I get rushed if I get _really_ cold, but I guess I've gotten used to just being cold because of my winter hobbies, so I don't much pay attention to how cold I am until I'm REALLY cold (or when I get wet). Also it helps to have the proper clothing. I figure if I'm going to weather the elements sitting on a bucket on the ice, I might as well enjoy a cigar while I'm at it!


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Gorgeous picture. What kind of camera setup you got?
> Anyway, how are you guys not tempted to rush smoking your cigar in this cold weather?


It was just little Canon point and shoot. It was so awesome out there that day it was impossible to take a bad picture.
I didn't have a cigar. It was COLD out there with the wind off the lake. My shutter-button finger even started to go numb.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Emperor Zurg said:


> It was just little Canon point and shoot. It was so awesome out there that day it was impossible to take a bad picture.
> I didn't have a cigar. It was COLD out there with the wind off the lake. My shutter-button finger even started to go numb.


Nice shot man!

And yeah, there is a big difference from smoking in the cold, and smoking in the cold AND wind. Forget about that. It will just make your cigar burn wonky and hot, and yourself miserable!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Emperor Zurg said:


> It was just little Canon point and shoot. It was so awesome out there that day it was impossible to take a bad picture.
> I didn't have a cigar. It was COLD out there with the wind off the lake. My shutter-button finger even started to go numb.


Cool. Those little cameras are getting better and better. Again, beautiful shot. 
By any chance are you near those hidden caves? I was reading that because of the cold, hidden caves were being revealed near the Great Lakes?


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Cool. Those little cameras are getting better and better. Again, beautiful shot.
> By any chance are you near those hidden caves? I was reading that because of the cold, hidden caves were being revealed near the Great Lakes?


I don't think so that I know of. Any caves I know of are up on Lake Superior. This was near Holland.
I'll have to look into it though. Frozen spelunking sounds like fun 

Glad you all liked the shot!!


----------



## Chilone (Dec 11, 2013)

Branzig said:


> That sounds beautiful!


This is that very morning


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Chilone said:


> View attachment 47885
> This is that very morning


Wow! What an awesome setting to enjoy a nice stogie and take in nature!

That's one heck of a back yard you have there brother!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Emperor Zurg said:


> I don't think so that I know of. Any caves I know of are up on Lake Superior. This was near Holland.
> I'll have to look into it though. Frozen spelunking sounds like fun
> 
> Glad you all liked the shot!!


No idea where any of those places are. Just thought I'd ask. 
:ask:


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> No idea where any of those places are. Just thought I'd ask.
> :ask:


That ice lake shot was in "Pure Michigan" lol


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> No idea where any of those places are. Just thought I'd ask.
> :ask:


You're missing out if you've never been to Holland! That's one of the coolest little towns in the Midwest. And in the middle of the summer, when you're sitting on the white sandy beaches looking out at Lake Michigan you'd have no idea you weren't in Florida. I've watched guys surf out there. Add to that the awesome little town with great micro-brews, cool shops, and great food. If you've never been, go check it out (depending where you live)!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

04EDGE40 said:


> You're missing out if you've never been to Holland! That's one of the coolest little towns in the Midwest. And in the middle of the summer, when you're sitting on the white sandy beaches looking out at Lake Michigan you'd have no idea you weren't in Florida. I've watched guys surf out there. Add to that the awesome little town with great micro-brews, cool shops, and great food. If you've never been, go check it out (depending where you live)!


Got put that on my bucket list, then!


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Got put that on my bucket list, then!


Yeah, it's awesome. I've been trying to convince my wife to take a vacation back there again, but she wants somewhere that's "actually" tropical ha. It's only a 3-hour drive for me too, so that's a bonus.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

04EDGE40 said:


> Yeah, it's awesome. I've been trying to convince my wife to take a vacation back there again, but she wants somewhere that's "actually" tropical ha. It's only a 3-hour drive for me too, so that's a bonus.


Lol. Women, no choice, but to love them!


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

About a month ago I was cleaning a thick coat of snow off the car and had a cigar in the process. It was 10 degrees but pretty breezy. That's my record cold stick.


----------



## blknyt (Oct 11, 2012)

You guys win.... it was 43 deg last night and I thought it was too cold to smoke. (Oh the shame. I think my man-card's gonna be revoked....).


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

It's been exceptionally brutal this year. I can usually tolerate it to about 20-25 degrees but this wind chill making 10 degree days feel warm is awful. I've had 5-6 cigars this year and dozens of cigarillos. It was nice this morning though. Snowy, 22 degrees, and no wind. My ash even hung on for more than half of the smoke!


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

blknyt said:


> You guys win.... it was 43 deg last night and I thought it was too cold to smoke. (Oh the shame. I think my man-card's gonna be revoked....).


Yep. It's gone.

I smoked a pipe this morning and the wind chill was -21 haha. Only half a bowl. But still :lol:


----------



## willyzhere (Aug 29, 2013)

That's awesome - thanks for sharing! I'm a big CAO fan. Now I'm inspired to get out there with one of my Gold Corona Gordas. Think I'll chase it with some Kopper Kettle whiskey (it's a Virginia thing). Might even be some snow to chill it on Sunday! We need more threads/stroies like this one...


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

I feel your pain got hit with another 5 in today

__
https://flic.kr/p/5

sorry for the hot link i always have trouble attaching pics


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

willyzhere said:


> That's awesome - thanks for sharing! I'm a big CAO fan. Now I'm inspired to get out there with one of my Gold Corona Gordas. Think I'll chase it with some Kopper Kettle whiskey (it's a Virginia thing). Might even be some snow to chill it on Sunday! We need more threads/stroies like this one...


Started with CAO, ended with a Cohiba! It was an awesome night and I highly recommend you do get out there with your CAO! Post pics as well!



egoo33 said:


> I feel your pain got hit with another 5 in today
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5
> ...


That deck is just inviting you out to smoke brother! Get out there and enjoy it!


----------



## DMS7502 (Jan 22, 2012)

I've always found it very relaxing to smoke in cold weather. I've been known to bundle up and even set up space heaters to try and make it more comfortable. I definitly smoke much less in the winter, but for some reason find it less distracting. On a side note, I can't wait for Spring!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Why just the other day, it may have been in the polar vortex, I ventured out to the extreme east of the swamps to see the effect the weather was having on the area. It was a grueling trip due to the migratory flock of snowbirds who do not really know how to drive in this harsh climate. Once a place was found to park, a hard task, I managed to find a good mix of locals and snowbirds.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Why just the other day, it may have been in the polar vortex, I ventured out to the extreme east of the swamps to see the effect the weather was having on the area. It was a grueling trip due to the migratory flock of snowbirds who do not really know how to drive in this harsh climate. Once a place was found to park, a hard task, I managed to find a good mix of locals and snowbirds.


I might just have to move to Louisiana!


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

Got out last night in my dirt bike hauler/Winter shelter (2000 Ford Van).


----------



## LueyC (Jul 12, 2013)

Winter is something you get used to living up here. I went ATVing this weekend and had a couple of smokes, one outdoors when we took a beer break (Quesada Oktoberfest kurz - great shortie), and one when we got back in our hosts garage. The shorter smokes are great this time of year. I went out a couple of days ago when it was 28 and calm and had a Nestor Miranda Doppelbok. Great smoke on my walk.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Why just the other day, it may have been in the polar vortex, I ventured out to the extreme east of the swamps to see the effect the weather was having on the area. It was a grueling trip due to the migratory flock of snowbirds who do not really know how to drive in this harsh climate. Once a place was found to park, a hard task, I managed to find a good mix of locals and snowbirds.


:laugh: Life must be tough living there 

Loving all the cold weather stories! Keep on puffin on! :smoke2:


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

I came back to brag a little more...
View attachment 83625


-32 this morning, and weather app said wind chill down to -49.

It's now a balmy -18 and this is the view from my porch. Think I'll skip the smoke today, though!


----------



## DanTheSmoker (Nov 24, 2013)

We are at about -10. Give or take. Got almost foot of snow yesterday. Even if I wanted to go outside I couldn't because my patio furniture is completely covered in snow. And the snow banks outside my house are about 5-6 feet high. I can literally walk on my porch and driveway. The rest of my property is inaccessible right now. I wish I could smoke but sometimes it's simply not meant to be. I will make up for it in the spring and summer


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

My wife and I went for a nice little walk last night through the new-fallen snow. The neighborhood was dead because the snow hasn't been cleared yet, so it was a perfect evening. It was around 20F, but no breeze so it felt really nice. She tried the Drew Estate Central Park Stroll for the first time... looks like I'll be buying another tin of it! I like winter when you can go out and walk and not freeze your rear off, it's the negative temperatures that get me. We live right outside of a very affluent boulevard that is great for jogging and biking and taking walks. It is a picture perfect landscape for snow. Huge trees, lots of pines, beautifully kept houses and landscapes, and not a soul was out except us (and a stuck truck). I mean... it's no girls playing beach volleyball, but it'll do!


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

04EDGE40 said:


> My wife and I went for a nice little walk last night through the new-fallen snow. The neighborhood was dead because the snow hasn't been cleared yet, so it was a perfect evening. It was around 20F, but no breeze so it felt really nice. She tried the Drew Estate Central Park Stroll for the first time... looks like I'll be buying another tin of it! I like winter when you can go out and walk and not freeze your rear off, it's the negative temperatures that get me. We live right outside of a very affluent boulevard that is great for jogging and biking and taking walks. It is a picture perfect landscape for snow. Huge trees, lots of pines, beautifully kept houses and landscapes, and not a soul was out except us (and a stuck truck). I mean... it's no girls playing beach volleyball, but it'll do!


Bravo! :clap2:

Now that is the kind of story I am talking about! Exactly what it is all about! The landscape and the story. Bravo good sir, Bravo.


----------



## jjashikki (Dec 19, 2013)

ahhh I would be all over this if I had somebody to smoke in the cold with. A lot of my friends are fair weather smokers, figuratively and literally, so the winter time is basically a nono for them.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

jjashikki said:


> ahhh I would be all over this if I had somebody to smoke in the cold with. A lot of my friends are fair weather smokers, figuratively and literally, so the winter time is basically a nono for them.


No problem with going out and having your own adventure!

I am planing on taking a snowy day excursion alone pretty soon here. Just have to wait for the temps to get back up in the high 20s! This negative degree weather is a killer when you're out hiking...wind chill -22 right now... :lol:


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

jjashikki said:


> ahhh I would be all over this if I had somebody to smoke in the cold with. A lot of my friends are fair weather smokers, figuratively and literally, so the winter time is basically a nono for them.


Hey come on over to Northern Indiana and we'll have some stogies together on me!



Branzig said:


> No problem with going out and having your own adventure!
> 
> I am planing on taking a snowy day excursion alone pretty soon here. Just have to wait for the temps to get back up in the high 20s! This negative degree weather is a killer when you're out hiking...wind chill -22 right now... :lol:


Yeah the negatives are the line for me. I don't hang out too much in that. We had work canceled one day this year (a lot of places are going on 4 or 5 days probably) because the windchill was -51. I couldn't even shovel for 10 minutes before I was frozen to the core.

But the other night we finally had a night that got up around 20 which works for me. She was the one who ended it ha. Once the tobacco was all burned up she started realizing just how cold she was!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Branzig said:


> No problem with going out and having your own adventure!
> 
> I am planing on taking a snowy day excursion alone pretty soon here. Just have to wait for the temps to get back up in the high 20s! This negative degree weather is a killer when you're out hiking...wind chill -22 right now... :lol:


Indeed. Haven't been out in a while cause of this damn cold. Hopefully it'll go away soon.


----------



## Eric_H (Apr 4, 2012)

Some of you guys are crazy, I can't stand to be outside when it gets cold.

I can sometimes handle the time to takes to smoke a pipe, but when winter comes along its pretty much the end of cigar season for me. Usually warms up around April here, damn Canadian winters.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Went out for a smoke tonight after this thread had been teasing me to smoke. I tried another one of those Flor de Oliva I have. Unfortunately I don't think they were meant for me. They're way too sweet for my taste. Don't really care for the sweet wrapper. Hopefully someone will be willing to trade with me.
Should have not been carried away and bought a sampler instead of a bundle. :frusty:


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Went out for a smoke tonight after this thread had been teasing me to smoke. I tried another one of those Flor de Oliva I have. Unfortunately I don't think they were meant for me. They're way too sweet for my taste. Don't really care for the sweet wrapper. Hopefully someone will be willing to trade with me.
> Should have not been carried away and bought a sampler instead of a bundle. :frusty:


Let those puppies sit for a while buddy. Those Flor bundles are delicious!

That's a pretty killer view you have there, where is that?


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Branzig said:


> Let those puppies sit for a while buddy. Those Flor bundles are delicious!
> 
> That's a pretty killer view you have there, where is that?


I am at a school called Brandeis up in Massachusetts. Pretty dead town, but the view isn't bad.


----------



## jjashikki (Dec 19, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> I am at a school called Brandeis up in Massachusetts. Pretty dead town, but the view isn't bad.


haha no way. I live in Arlington. We'll have to meet up for a herf some time.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

jjashikki said:


> haha no way. I live in Arlington. We'll have to meet up for a herf some time.





Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> I am at a school called Brandeis up in Massachusetts. Pretty dead town, but the view isn't bad.


Well there ya go! Nice view and it isn't as dead anymore! :lol: Bringing the people together baby!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

jjashikki said:


> haha no way. I live in Arlington. We'll have to meet up for a herf some time.


Most definitely! I actually am from Queens, NYC so I'm not entirely familiar with the area. But I got a general idea where that is.


----------



## jjashikki (Dec 19, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Most definitely! I actually am from Queens, NYC so I'm not entirely familiar with the area. But I got a general idea where that is.


You gotta be messing with me right now. I grew up in Bayside and moved out here for work right after school...


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Branzig said:


> Well there ya go! Nice view and it isn't as dead anymore! :lol: Bringing the people together baby!


Definitely. 
We are waiting on you! :wink:arty:


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

The view from my "designated smoking spot" at work...


Needless to say I puffed quickly lol.

Got 18 inches today...and the news said it was going to be 40 and rainy!


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

I looked at the forecast for the next 10 days and it looks as though we are snow-free for a while! We have about 16 standing inches in the yards right now that has become hard enough to stand on. We're also looking at getting up into the upper teens and 20s and staying there for good! That's the thing that has me the most excited! I can go enjoy a smoke in the 20s, but it's almost impossible to enjoy a smoke when it's -6 outside. I got a great deal on an Emilio Series H that I'm dying to try when it gets a little warmer!

Just have to stick with the pipe for now! p


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

My first day off in 13 days is Saturday and they are calling for mid-upper 20's and no snow. I'm excited beyond belief, this will be the first cigar I've been able to enjoy without running in the house repeatedly. Hopefully my Cubanito's days are done for the year...not that I'm complaining, they have been pretty decent for a quick smoke this winter.


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, I should have expected this, but the weatherman was already wrong. I got up today to -14 true temp. What a joke. I'm trying to thaw out at work now. Reportedly you have to go back over 30 years to find a winter this cold in Indiana and we're on pace to break the snowfall record (more than when we've had blizzards, how does that even happen?).

As a cold weather fan, I've had enough cold to last me a lifetime this year. I just want to go out and have a smoke, is that too much for a guy to ask?


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

04EDGE40 said:


> Well, I should have expected this, but the weatherman was already wrong. I got up today to -14 true temp. What a joke. I'm trying to thaw out at work now. Reportedly you have to go back over 30 years to find a winter this cold in Indiana and we're on pace to break the snowfall record (more than when we've had blizzards, how does that even happen?).
> 
> As a cold weather fan, I've had enough cold to last me a lifetime this year. I just want to go out and have a smoke, is that too much for a guy to ask?


I feel ya man, something about this winter has been particularly brutal.

I am just hoping we will have an early spring up here like was predicted...but so far they have been wrong about everything else so far, so I guess I won't hold my breath!!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Was outside tonight to smoke one of my Oliva's. Wasn't have bad after first third was smoked. I tasted some earthy and woody flavors or at least I think I did. Quite enjoyable, but had to relight it about 2 to 3 times. Think it was due to the very cold weather. 11 degree weather doesn't seem ideal to smoke a stogie. 
Anyway here was my view of a Pipe and Boston.


----------



## Smokin'Joe (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow... That's some dedication! 
Kinda makes me feel like an ass for complaining about our weather.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

04EDGE40 said:


> Well, I should have expected this, but the weatherman was already wrong. I got up today to -14 true temp. What a joke. I'm trying to thaw out at work now. Reportedly you have to go back over 30 years to find a winter this cold in Indiana and we're on pace to break the snowfall record (more than when we've had blizzards, how does that even happen?).
> 
> As a cold weather fan, I've had enough cold to last me a lifetime this year. I just want to go out and have a smoke, is that too much for a guy to ask?


Yea man, I'm an hour south of Chicago and it's the worst we've had since 1979 apparently. Looks like mid to upper 30's next week though finally!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

thechasm442 said:


> Yea man, I'm an hour south of Chicago and it's the worst we've had since 1979 apparently. Looks like mid to upper 30's next week though finally!


I honestly never thought I would say I'm looking forward to 30 degree weather, but I am. I can stand the 10 degree weather for about 30 minutes and then I'm freezing.

Here is the picture that I couldn't upload last night.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow, once again a beautiful scene. Making me jealous of all your smoking spots!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Branzig said:


> Wow, once again a beautiful scene. Making me jealous of all your smoking spots!


Thanks. Actually that is the same spot, but in the opposite direction. I'm going to try and show the bell next. 
:smoke:


----------



## pawo (Jul 18, 2013)

starting to get used to this cold weather, low 30's is cigar smoking weather now

idk if these pics will go through but:


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

pawo said:


> starting to get used to this cold weather, low 30's is cigar smoking weather now
> 
> idk if these pics will go through but:
> 
> ...


Nice pictures brother! 
How did you enjoy the smoke?


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Smoked a National Brand Churchill back home in NYC. Beautiful night with a gorgeous snowfall that wasn't too cold.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> I honestly never thought I would say I'm looking forward to 30 degree weather, but I am. I can stand the 10 degree weather for about 30 minutes and then I'm freezing.
> 
> Here is the picture that I couldn't upload last night.
> View attachment 47976


You're never smokin' alone with that thing around. Nice. :smile:


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

TCBSmokes said:


> You're never smokin' alone with that thing around. Nice. :smile:


Thanks brother. I believe that is a cement factory, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Smoked a National Brand Churchill back home in NYC. Beautiful night with a gorgeous snowfall that wasn't too cold.


This is just AWESOME! :smoke:


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Branzig said:


> This is just AWESOME! :smoke:


Thanks brother! Got another picture to post. Trying to upload it now.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Here is me smoking a Baccarat Belicoso. Not a bad cigar for being very mild. I quite enjoyed this one. 
My local B&M (at home) though doesn't know how to store cigars. For example when he cut it part of the wrapper was damaged. :sad: The cigars are all too dry and cracking. Think I should tell him is humidor is garbage? 
http://s1068.photobucket.com/user/Nature_Enthusiast/media/IMG_0204.jpg.html


----------



## blknyt (Oct 11, 2012)

thechasm442 said:


> Yea man, I'm an hour south of Chicago and it's *the worst we've had since 1979 *apparently. Looks like mid to upper 30's next week though finally!


OMG, does that bring back memories! I was a poor college student visiting Northwestern U in the winter of '79. Flew in from LAX and felt my lungs freeze as I left the terminal at O'hare. Never been so cold before or since...


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Sorry for some reason the picture did not upload. Here it is.


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

It was a perpetual heat wave today in Michigan at 32 degrees. That meant a walk with the kids and dogs after work and an AF Short Story (my first one). These are tasty little buggers!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Just smoked a El Mejor Espresso in 24 degree weather, but due to wind chill it feels like 11 degrees. Here's a pic.


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Just smoked a El Mejor Espresso in 24 degree weather, but due to wind chill it feels like 11 degrees. Here's a pic.


Is that the one that "smoked" you later on? :lol:


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

So we have had a streak here with no snow and I even made it out to the driving range on Friday...I was starting to think that the winter snow was over and that after this cold snap that Spring may poke it's head around the corner.

Then this happened today:


Over a foot. In less than 24 hours. Lame.

Guess my snow smokes while shoveling the driveway aren't over just yet :lol:


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

04EDGE40 said:


> Is that the one that "smoked" you later on? :lol:


YESSIR! 
:laugh:uke:
I must say it was an enjoyable puke.


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> YESSIR!
> :laugh:uke:
> I must say it was an enjoyable puke.


I'd say the best puke you can have is the one that tasted best going down!

Actually I know that's not always the case, because nothing burns like puking after way too many drinks with sweet and sour in them. Tastes great going down, burns like hell coming up!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

04EDGE40 said:


> I'd say the best puke you can have is the one that tasted best going down!
> 
> Actually I know that's not always the case, because nothing burns like puking after way too many drinks with sweet and sour in them. Tastes great going down, burns like hell coming up!


Tell me about it brother! This is the only time I actually enjoyed puking.


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Branzig said:


> So we have had a streak here with no snow and I even made it out to the driving range on Friday...I was starting to think that the winter snow was over and that after this cold snap that Spring may poke it's head around the corner.
> 
> Then this happened today:
> 
> ...


Because of the warm spell we had this last weekend, the top layer of snow is rock hard here. I walked out to take the trash out tonight and it was awesome. It looked like your picture, but it was like stone. I felt like Legolas walking on top of the snow (that may be super nerdy, not sure ha). Every step I could swear I was going to break through, but I never did!

It was the same way out ice fishing this weekend. Because of the temps at night, the snow that was slushy on top of the ice froze into a hard layer that a guy my size could walk on. My compadres were larger, and broke through several inches down every step. For me and one of the guy's sons it was pretty sweet!


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Tell me about it brother! This is the only time I actually enjoyed puking.


You should have tried to retrohale that puke, see if you pick up any more flavors ha.

I'm disgusting.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

04EDGE40 said:


> You should have tried to retrohale that puke, see if you pick up any more flavors ha.
> 
> I'm disgusting.


Nah. That puke did have flavors of chocolate though. 
LOL


----------



## danmdevries (Jan 31, 2014)

Sun came out for a bit so I put on some dark colors and had a quick smoke.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

danmdevries said:


> Sun came out for a bit so I put on some dark colors and had a quick smoke.


What kind of dog is that?


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

It's got some kind of husky in it. I have (my dad now) a boxer/husky mix with the exact same eyes. One brown from the boxer, one white from the husky. She's a gorgeous dog, and the most loyal, loving dog I've ever owned.

That almost looks like a husky mixed with a German shepherd or an Australian sheep dog maybe? I'd be interested to know what it is as well!


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

@danmdevries I see you're in NW Indiana... what city do you live in? My wife is from Lapaz and all of her family lives between there and Granger.


----------



## danmdevries (Jan 31, 2014)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> What kind of dog is that?


Husky/German Shepherd. Pretty much split right down the middle for physical and personality traits.



04EDGE40 said:


> @danmdevries I see you're in NW Indiana... what city do you live in? My wife is from Lapaz and all of her family lives between there and Granger.


I don't know where Lapaz or Granger is, had to look em up on Google Maps.

I'm unincorporated Lake County, between Schererville, St John and Crown Point.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

danmdevries said:


> Husky/German Shepherd. Pretty much split right down the middle for physical and personality traits.


That's a beautiful dog! I got a Golden Doodle myself, half Poodle half Golden Retriever.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Just smoked a Quorum in about 0 degrees. That's dedication!


----------



## danmdevries (Jan 31, 2014)

It's 15°F at 0115 here in Northwest Indiana. 

I'm going to brave it (with a no name stick in case I need to back out)


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

It's getting about that time we revisit this thread boys! I don't know if I'm ready for the cold or not, but I had a T52 the other night and it was 40 degrees.







Ok I've decided... I'm not ready...


----------



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

Just had my perdomo lot 23 stick. Only about 5 below zero here. Only to get colder.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

i am trying to get as many as I can in before the cold hits. I have a feeling, I will be going on a couple month break. Either that, or get Dog Rockets smoking room warm!


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

hawg said:


> Just had my perdomo lot 23 stick. Only about 5 below zero here. Only to get colder.


You've sure got some warmer knickers than I do...
Not cold here, just a 30-35 mph gusts of wind...


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

hawg said:


> Just had my perdomo lot 23 stick. Only about 5 below zero here. Only to get colder.


Damn, where abouts in Canada? I've always had a great deal of respect for you northern neighbors, considering Montana is basically Alberta's Mexico...and it sure isn't a tropical paradise here!

Sure puts our 30 degree halloween snowstorm into perspective, anyway...think I'll throw on my shorts and sandals and go for an afternoon stroll!


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey winter warriors, it's about time to resurrect this thread and get some good winter stories in!

I know I've switched mostly to pipes for the winter, and even then the weather and business of the season have not cooperated enough to let me get out as much as I would like.

I found a little trick to block the cold a little outside though. I take a little table out and use it to prop open the screen door (with the glass panes closed), then I sit behind the table with my laptop. The door blocks the wind and my little space heater on the table gives me just enough warmth to make it through a whole cigar.

It's not ideal, but it works considering the conditions!

EDIT: the door also provides enough wind blockage to smoke a pipe! Without the door the wind blowing across my deck makes smoking a pipe a nightmare.


----------



## Cigarer (Apr 12, 2014)

I always have the garage to turn to. But for some of you other guys why not get just a hunting blind or something to put up with an extension cord and small heater and maybe a little end table.


----------



## jbuck92 (Dec 11, 2014)

Don't have any pics, but the other evening my fiance and I shared a Rocky Patel '92 while I sipped on my regular fall back Chivas '12. Not near as cold as what some of y'all were talking about, but it was around 35ish. Lit a fire in our fireplace on the patio and just enjoyed the night!

We plan on having another outing tonight. I'll try to get some pics of our selection.


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

My wife and I are out on the back balcony having a couple cigars tonight.

It's rainy and low 40's... which is crazy for mid-December, but I'll take it!

I'm smoking an AVO Domaine, she's smoking a couple CAO Flavours courtesy of my good buddy @Auburnguy!


----------



## jbuck92 (Dec 11, 2014)

Here's my latest smoke with my fiance. 45ish degrees with a slight breeze. The one on the left is a Dunhill Aged that I picked up from the local B&M today (for her). The one on the right is a Total Flame torpedo that I tried from a different local B&M. It's a regional brand that is actually based out of Amarillo. It was pretty enjoyable all in all. Definitely a nice, quick smoke that will fit my groomsmen well for the wedding. Starts off fairly mellow, has some spice to it, and the intensity builds throughout with the final 1/3 almost tasting like a completely different cigar.

Unfortunately, I ran out of butane today! My order online won't be delivered until Tuesday of next week, so I guess I gotta go with matches until then! That definitely got the burn off to a bad start with the Dunhill.

Any tips on the toasting technique? I know the flame is never supposed to touch the tobacco at all. Do you just hover the flame below the foot while rotating the stick around it until it's lit all the way through?


----------



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

I complain about it being 30 outside when I smoke. I feel like a pansy now.


----------



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

Nothing finer than a cigar while out ice fishing at -20c. My winter cigars are usually a flor de oliva gold or coroja. Have to make the best of the weather i guess.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Thought I'd relaunch this old thread. Today its 2F on a bright, sunny day with no wind. I got back into cigars last spring after being away from them for awhile. Before, I lived in a more moderate climate - but didnt smoke many cigars in the winter. Now I live in a much colder climate & probably have less sense. :smile2:

So all you cold weather warriors - please share your cigar smoking stories and tips !


----------



## frankD (Apr 10, 2015)

.



southwest airlines has flights to FT LIQUORDALE starting at $179


just sayin


puff

puff


frankD


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

frankD said:


> .
> 
> southwest airlines has flights to FT LIQUORDALE starting at $179
> 
> ...


If flying to FL, I'm going to Little Havana in Miami ! :wink2:


----------

